# muzzle loader rust



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

So im trying my hardest to get my grandpa's muzzle loaders clean. He didnt clean them before letting them sit up all summer  so the barrels had some rust in them. I've gotten most of it off but there is still some left that idk if i can get off. if i cant get it off is the gun still ok to shoot and hunt with? also i need to find a piece for one of them. It's a CVA wolf and its the part that the hammer hits that hits the pin if that makes sense. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Soak it down w/ Strike Hold and scrub like heck!!!! Just make sure where the breach is, get all the Strike Hold away from it or you'll have miss-fires! Had 3 this year because I didn't clean out the strike hold enough!


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Alright thanks


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I just went through this with my father in law's Hawken replica. I soaked it in everything under the sun. I finally took a cheap cleaning rod and bore brush and chucked it in a drill. I probably ran it for 5 minutes in and out while flooding it with Break Free CLP. Now a patch comes out clean.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


snapperfan said:


> I just went through this with my father in law's Hawken replica. I soaked it in everything under the sun. I finally took a cheap cleaning rod and bore brush and chucked it in a drill. I probably ran it for 5 minutes in and out while flooding it with Break Free CLP. Now a patch comes out clean.


I use to be a big fan of break free and pb blaster until I used Strike Hold....Scotts in JAY has it, not sure bout his other store Mikes.....I do like the idea about the drill though! A buddies son left his muzzle loader nasty and I spent about an hour cleaning up that joker....you wont get rid of pitting but surface rust will disappear. ....


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

You might not want to use the drill. To properly clean them you want a rod that will have a rotating handle on them to clean the lanes and groves. I have been using BP since I was a kid and have restored many that were rusted. You wont believe what you missed using a drill. If you dont get it cleaned up it will effect your accuracy. You can also use scotchbrite pads.I hunt with flintlock rifles and pistols.,also a double barrel hammer BP weapon. If you need help PM me.


----------

